# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum silicon photonic chips, Xanadu Quantum Technologies Inc., Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Xanadu Quantum Technologies Inc.

xanadu.ai/photonics

----------


## Airicist

Xanadu Quantum Technologies - Martin Walmsley Award Winner 2018

Published on Oct 25, 2018




> Christian Weedbrook, CEO of Xanadu Quantum Technologies Inc., has been announced as the 2018 Martin Walmsley Award for Entrepreneurship winner. 
> 
> The Martin Walmsley Award supports the development of an Ontario student to create an innovative start-up with an economic impact in Ontario. The innovation must address existing and emerging challenges in key sectors.

----------


## Airicist

Come visit Xanadu | Team Computers

Published on Feb 7, 2019




> Xanadu. Magic. Technology. AI. ML. Big Data. A technology space that is touched by magic. Ranjan Chopra invites you over!

----------


## Airicist

Christian Weedbrock of Xanadu presents Quantum computing and AI

Published on Apr 22, 2019




> This was first presented at the April 2019 TechTO.
> 
> In this presentation, Christian discusses how he keeps motivated on a day to day basis throughout the long journey of building a quantum computer.

----------


## Airicist

Design: Xanadu
June 18, 2019




> Christian Weedbrook
> 
> CEO and founder of Xanadu, Christian, will discuss how full stack quantum software and hardware solutions can help financial industries to optimize operations and improve profitability.

----------

